# New guy from Louisville Kentucky



## Ryan Engler (Feb 9, 2021)

Hello from Louisville Kentucky. Thinking about starting up a pull behind smoker business. Any tips? Any idea on earnings?

Any advise would help.  Thanks..now lets get smoking.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 9, 2021)

Welcome from Tennessee. The first thing you should check out are the regulations in place by your local health department regarding pop up bbq locations. Permits, food safety rules, etc.


----------



## JLeonard (Feb 9, 2021)

Welcome from North Mississippi!
Jim


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 9, 2021)

Welcome to the Forum Ryan.  You came to the right place to get answers to your questions.  These guys are something else!  The smoker looks like it's doing a great job and has some good size.   I'll yield to the experts on the equipment side and smoker/cooking issues.  But I can give you a spreadsheet to chew on that might help answer your question on earnings.  As for advice: Go with the experts in this and the resturant business as a whole. I would look into some of the resturant sites that I use for the "business management" side:  ServeSafe - ServSafe® - Food Handler, Manager and Responsible Alcohol Training - Home  food safety program for fundamental food safety issue,   Culinary Information for Professional Chefs - Chefs Resources (chefs-resources.com)  - great kitchen spreadsheets and resource information.


----------



## Ryan Engler (Feb 9, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> Welcome to the Forum Ryan.  You came to the right place to get answers to your questions.  These guys are something else!  The smoker looks like it's doing a great job and has some good size.   I'll yield to the experts on the equipment side and smoker/cooking issues.  But I can give you a spreadsheet to chew on that might help answer your question on earnings.  As for advice: Go with the experts in this and the resturant business as a whole. I would look into some of the resturant sites that I use for the "business management" side:  ServeSafe - ServSafe® - Food Handler, Manager and Responsible Alcohol Training - Home  food safety program for fundamental food safety issue,   Culinary Information for Professional Chefs - Chefs Resources (chefs-resources.com)  - great kitchen spreadsheets and resource information.




Wow..thanks this is a great start up. Thanks for taking time to send this to me.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 9, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa! Glad you joined us! And good luck on your ventures,  these guys already gave you some good advice on that.

Ryan


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 9, 2021)

Ryan Engler said:


> Wow..thanks this is a great start up. Thanks for taking time to send this to me.


Anytime my friend. Thanks for the Like appreciate it.


----------



## Ryan Engler (Feb 9, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> Anytime my friend. Thanks for the Like appreciate it.




I didn't know you could get your cert on line..this is great.


----------



## smoke signal (Feb 9, 2021)

Wurstmeister said:


> Welcome to the Forum Ryan.  You came to the right place to get answers to your questions.  These guys are something else!  The smoker looks like it's doing a great job and has some good size.   I'll yield to the experts on the equipment side and smoker/cooking issues.  But I can give you a spreadsheet to chew on that might help answer your question on earnings.  As for advice: Go with the experts in this and the resturant business as a whole. I would look into some of the resturant sites that I use for the "business management" side:  ServeSafe - ServSafe® - Food Handler, Manager and Responsible Alcohol Training - Home  food safety program for fundamental food safety issue,   Culinary Information for Professional Chefs - Chefs Resources (chefs-resources.com)  - great kitchen spreadsheets and resource information.


That chart is phenomenal!


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 9, 2021)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ, you landed in the right spot! RAY


----------



## SmokinGame (Feb 9, 2021)

From Indiana, Welcome, Ryan! Lot of great people on SMF. 

Good luck should you venture into this as a business. Personally I struggle to meet my wife's standards, let alone a strangers.


----------



## Wurstmeister (Feb 9, 2021)

smoke signal said:


> That chart is phenomenal!



Smoke Signal - Glad you found the spread sheet useful.  Here is a copy of my reply to the How many "Boston Butts" thread back in Jan 2021 that will give you the source in case you lose the one you're working on.  

The posted chart came from the Meadow Creek BBQ site working with a prior group.   https://www.smokymtbarbecue.com/bbq-tools/bbq-catering-planner.php  This is the same website as below, but takes you to an older file location. 

Meadow Creek BBQ site in Lancaster, PA has a very good FREE BBQ Catering Planning Planner and an Excel Spreadsheet that might be useful to you and others. Catering Planner (meadowcreekbbq.com) To get the worksheet, you have to download their planner pdf file. The worksheet link is at the end of the pdf.


----------



## kruizer (Feb 9, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Feb 9, 2021)

Welcome from the land down under.  The state under KY that is!

Dave


----------



## 912smoker (Feb 9, 2021)

Welcome from SE Ga


----------

